# 2011 f-250 cc 6.7 powerstroke- Only a 7'6" plow ??????



## nickjr000

All excited to put a plow on the new truck i just bought and i go on fisher and boss site and both r telling me the same thing, Its only rated for a 7'6" plow? Totally bummed now. Wanted to put a 8'6' power v on it. Actually im sickened. All this cause it has the 5600 front axle n not the 6000. Never even considered this when i bought the truck. Just figured its a diesel f250, ford tough and it can handle pretty much any plow. I guess not so. Any chance ford just underrates their trucks and im safe with the bigger plow? Im putting the timberens on anyway but that doesnt help the axle weight


----------



## nickjr000

Anyone? Input?


----------



## wizardsr

The front axle is rated for 6k, regardless of what springs are on it. The springs are $40 each at the ford dealer and can be swapped within an hour. Just upgrade the springs and put whatever you want on it. Guys commonly run 1000lb plows on Ford's with no issues. Thumbs Up


----------



## nickjr000

So your saying the axels are all the same?. I have 5600 now and i can change the springs to get me too 6000? I dont want to get my hopes up. I thought the whole axle was different for 6000 and the springs?


----------



## Brian Young

All the axles are the same!!! Yes the only difference is the front coil spring. We just went through this when we bought a 05 SD Powerstroke and the front was only rated at 4800lbs. The dealer checked part number's from our 06 which has the plow prep. and everything from the axles to the front hubs to the brakes were all the same. I'm ordering 6600lb front coils for it come fall, I kind of enjoy the ride now,lol. Springs are around 85 bucks a piece at a dealer and they pay about 1.5hrs to install. Good luck finding a plow dealer to install it tho. Even after explaining this to or local Fisher dealer he still said I can't do it. I'm planning on hanging a 8.6 Extreme SS V blade and adding wings for next season. You'll be fine, our 06 F250 5.4L only had 5200lb springs and we have a 8.6 Extreme V on it, I've since swapped out for 6000lb springs but no problems before.


----------



## exmark1

I wouldn't worry about the truck handling it, but you may have a warranty issue since you didn't get the plow prep with the heavy springs


----------



## nickjr000

ive been searching threads on here cause there is a ton of knowledge about this stuff on here.. Some people r saying that switching the springs doesnt increase the front rating? How sure r u guys that all the axles r the same? N u only have to switch springs? Just really dont wanna get my hopes up that its a simple spring swap then find out different. Also, Thanks for the help so far Thumbs Up


----------



## nickjr000

exmark1;1273001 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the truck handling it, but you may have a warranty issue since you didn't get the plow prep with the heavy springs


The dealer is actually going to put a snow plow prep on the truck since it was suppose to have it on it already. I overlooked it not having it cause i was too pissed about it not having nav in it when the salesmen said it did and i drove 45 mins to go buy it. So as i was bargaining with them to get the factory nav and install it for me as part of the deal, i totally overlooked that it also didnt have the snow plow prep package too. I was po'd when i found out. Also it has the 3:31 gears? How r these gears for plowing? Kinda jumped in to the truck cause they did give me a great deal, n they r far n few between right now for some reason


----------



## Brian Young

nickjr000;1273003 said:


> ive been searching threads on here cause there is a ton of knowledge about this stuff on here.. Some people r saying that switching the springs doesnt increase the front rating? How sure r u guys that all the axles r the same? N u only have to switch springs? Just really dont wanna get my hopes up that its a simple spring swap then find out different. Also, Thanks for the help so far Thumbs Up


We just took delivery of this 05 on Friday and before we signed the paper's I had 2 different dealerships check the part number's to make sure the axles weren't different or smaller. Again, the axles, hubs, u-joints, brakes, rotors etc. were all the same part numbers as our 06 which had the plow prep package. They changed axles etc. when you get to an F450 and up. You know the only difference between a F250 and a F350 is 1 rear leaf spring and the rear blocks for the springs.


----------



## Brian Young

nickjr000;1273007 said:


> The dealer is actually going to put a snow plow prep on the truck since it was suppose to have it on it already. I overlooked it not having it cause i was too pissed about it not having nav in it when the salesmen said it did and i drove 45 mins to go buy it. So as i was bargaining with them to get the factory nav and install it for me as part of the deal, i totally overlooked that it also didnt have the snow plow prep package too. I was po'd when i found out. Also it has the 3:31 gears? How r these gears for plowing? Kinda jumped in to the truck cause they did give me a great deal, n they r far n few between right now for some reason


I think those are the only gears you can get with a diesel, I could be wrong. You'll be fine with those gears....its a turbo diesel, it will move a lot of snow. We specced out a new F350 reg. cab SRW with XLT package, Sync and factory spray in bed liner and no one in the country had one. They said it would take at least 6-8 weeks to get it and a nice price tag of 39K after all the rebates! Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Brian Young

BTW, "plow prep" is heavier duty front springs and a 140 amp alternator, thats it.


----------



## erkoehler

An 8'2" or 9'2" boss v plow would be great on that truck!


----------



## nickjr000

Is the prep kit also a clutch fan that turns on earlier? Or not on the 2011 powerstroke? I know its def the alternator and the springs 1 code higher or however that works.

Boss plows r sweet, but no good dealers around here! Have to go with the fisher , guy 5 mins away has been in this bis for a long time and has great customer service


----------



## wizardsr

nickjr000;1273003 said:


> ive been searching threads on here cause there is a ton of knowledge about this stuff on here.. Some people r saying that switching the springs doesnt increase the front rating? How sure r u guys that all the axles r the same? N u only have to switch springs? Just really dont wanna get my hopes up that its a simple spring swap then find out different. Also, Thanks for the help so far Thumbs Up


The F250/F350 4x4 front axles are all the same, regardless of what's printed on the door sticker. As mentioned, plow prep increases the spring capacity and alternator, that's all. Swap springs, you're good to go.


----------



## nickjr000

Thanks for all the help guys. Seems like it will b an easy fix! If it weren't..... U might of seen this new truck on the news going through the front window of the dealership tomorrow . HAHAHA LOL


----------



## nickjr000

Guess i might as well put the timberens on also ?


----------



## wizardsr

nickjr000;1273022 said:


> Guess i might as well put the timberens on also ?


Airbags before timbrens. I don't care for the way fords ride with timbrens. Plus, if you're upgrading the coils, you shouldn't need them anyway.


----------



## Too Stroked

Brian Young;1273014 said:


> BTW, "plow prep" is heavier duty front springs and a 140 amp alternator, thats it.


If memory serves me correctly, at one point, all the Plow Prep Package actually included was the different Fan Clutch.


----------



## Stuffdeer

I have a 2011 F250 with the plow prep. Granted I only have the 6.2L, but it holds my 9.2' Vxt Boss just fine. Less than a 3/4" drop when raised in scoop position.


----------



## MrPLow2011

If I were you I wouldnt listen to anyone on this board. Talk to your dealer and see what they say. I just tried to build a diesel and no plow prep package is offered. So I think you are in same boat as the the 2nd gen Dodge ownrers. They said yes at first and then saw all the problems and said no more plows. That went on for 3 years. It changed monthly if you could put a plow on a diesel, No one on this board is going to pay for your repairs after ford says no. So dont listen to a guy that buys a 6.0 and hangs a 9ft of the front of it becuase he thinks uping the springs is good enough. Becuase when he breaks and axle he has to pay for it no matter what. Ford could care less they are not warrantying it Talk to dealer and before you buy your next truck do your homework


----------



## MrPLow2011

Oh and nice truck stuffdeer I really like the look of the new Fords


----------



## Chris112lee

The axles are identical in all superduties of the same year (f250 & f350). The difference is in the spring rates.


----------



## nickjr000

MrPLow2011;1273202 said:


> If I were you I wouldnt listen to anyone on this board. Talk to your dealer and see what they say. I just tried to build a diesel and no plow prep package is offered. So I think you are in same boat as the the 2nd gen Dodge ownrers. They said yes at first and then saw all the problems and said no more plows. That went on for 3 years. It changed monthly if you could put a plow on a diesel, No one on this board is going to pay for your repairs after ford says no. So dont listen to a guy that buys a 6.0 and hangs a 9ft of the front of it becuase he thinks uping the springs is good enough. Becuase when he breaks and axle he has to pay for it no matter what. Ford could care less they are not warrantying it Talk to dealer and before you buy your next truck do your homework


The truck does come with the snow plow prep. Like i stated above the dealer is installing it for me and after that it will have a full factory warranty with the plow on it. Actually, everyone above is right..... its only stiffer springs and a stronger alternator in the plow prep, the axle and everything else is all the same. This is why its only an 85$ option when u price out the truck.


----------



## wizardsr

MrPLow2011;1273202 said:


> If I were you I wouldnt listen to anyone on this board. Talk to your dealer and see what they say. I just tried to build a diesel and no plow prep package is offered. So I think you are in same boat as the the 2nd gen Dodge ownrers. They said yes at first and then saw all the problems and said no more plows. That went on for 3 years. It changed monthly if you could put a plow on a diesel, No one on this board is going to pay for your repairs after ford says no. So dont listen to a guy that buys a 6.0 and hangs a 9ft of the front of it becuase he thinks uping the springs is good enough. Becuase when he breaks and axle he has to pay for it no matter what. Ford could care less they are not warrantying it Talk to dealer and before you buy your next truck do your homework


LOL. Clueless much?


----------



## Too Stroked

nickjr000;1273226 said:


> The truck does come with the snow plow prep. Like i stated above the dealer is installing it for me and after that it will have a full factory warranty with the plow on it.


Make sure you get that in writing. Although the dealer has a good deal to say about what gets covered under warranty and what doesn't, Ford has the final say. And if anybody looks up the VIN on your truck, it will show that it doesn't (didn't) have it. Just be careful here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MrPLow2011;1273202 said:


> If I were you I wouldnt listen to anyone on this board. Talk to your dealer and see what they say. I just tried to build a diesel and no plow prep package is offered. So I think you are in same boat as the the 2nd gen Dodge ownrers. They said yes at first and then saw all the problems and said no more plows. That went on for 3 years. It changed monthly if you could put a plow on a diesel, No one on this board is going to pay for your repairs after ford says no. So dont listen to a guy that buys a 6.0 and hangs a 9ft of the front of it becuase he thinks uping the springs is good enough. Becuase when he breaks and axle he has to pay for it no matter what. Ford could care less they are not warrantying it Talk to dealer and before you buy your next truck do your homework


your on crack


----------



## 1olddogtwo

https://www.fleet.ford.com/truckBBAS/non-html/Q-200.pdf


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MrPLow2011;1273202 said:


> If I were you I wouldnt listen to anyone on this board. Talk to your dealer and see what they say. I just tried to build a diesel and no plow prep package is offered. So I think you are in same boat as the the 2nd gen Dodge ownrers. They said yes at first and then saw all the problems and said no more plows. That went on for 3 years. It changed monthly if you could put a plow on a diesel, No one on this board is going to pay for your repairs after ford says no. So dont listen to a guy that buys a 6.0 and hangs a 9ft of the front of it becuase he thinks uping the springs is good enough. Becuase when he breaks and axle he has to pay for it no matter what. Ford could care less they are not warrantying it Talk to dealer and before you buy your next truck do your homework


ford is making it easier for plowing, here's one for you.


----------



## exmark

I had the same problem when I bought my 2010 super duty. It had the 4800 springs in the front and my western dealer said they couldn't put the vee blade I wanted on it. So I called up my salesman and told him what they said and after about 20 minutes on the phone with him, he said he would have the old springs taken out and have the 6000 set put in, free of charge. I would just tell your salesman what you were planning to use the truck for and that was a 8.6 vee blade not a 7.6 straight blade. I mean you just bought a brand new truck from them and why have it if you can't use it they way you need to.


----------



## MrPLow2011

1olddogtwo;1273403 said:


> your on crack


Umm your I think your on crack you posted about the f150 not having a plow prep package. And go to Ford website and build the truck with a Diesel and see if you can add the plow prep. Its npot offered


----------



## MrPLow2011

1olddogtwo;1273407 said:


> ford is making it easier for plowing, here's one for you.


Gee thx for posting a link to a 550. We are talking 250


----------



## tjctransport

MrPLow2011;1273202 said:


> If I were you I wouldnt listen to anyone on this board. Talk to your dealer and see what they say. I just tried to build a diesel and no plow prep package is offered. So I think you are in same boat as the the 2nd gen Dodge ownrers. They said yes at first and then saw all the problems and said no more plows. That went on for 3 years. It changed monthly if you could put a plow on a diesel, No one on this board is going to pay for your repairs after ford says no. So dont listen to a guy that buys a 6.0 and hangs a 9ft of the front of it becuase he thinks uping the springs is good enough. Becuase when he breaks and axle he has to pay for it no matter what. Ford could care less they are not warrantying it Talk to dealer and before you buy your next truck do your homework


go back to the dodge forums. no one here wants to hear your ford bashing BS.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MrPLow2011;1273423 said:


> Umm your I think your on crack you posted about the f150 not having a plow prep package. And go to Ford website and build the truck with a Diesel and see if you can add the plow prep. Its npot offered


Read. We are talking about an F250 here, you maybe quoting something u misheard about ford 150 trucks

Why build one on the web site........I own one. I will post my window sticker later,

I know a boat load about ford trucks, nothing about dodge so I won't go talking about them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MrPLow2011;1273424 said:


> Gee thx for posting a link to a 550. We are talking 250


The front axle is the same from ball jiont to ball joint on the 250 to 550. The frames up front are the same.


----------



## nickjr000

I built it on edmunds several times with the diesel and plow prep. Also i seen them on the lot too


----------



## Brian Young

MrPLow2011;1273202 said:


> If I were you I wouldnt listen to anyone on this board. Talk to your dealer and see what they say. I just tried to build a diesel and no plow prep package is offered. So I think you are in same boat as the the 2nd gen Dodge ownrers. They said yes at first and then saw all the problems and said no more plows. That went on for 3 years. It changed monthly if you could put a plow on a diesel, No one on this board is going to pay for your repairs after ford says no. So dont listen to a guy that buys a 6.0 and hangs a 9ft of the front of it becuase he thinks uping the springs is good enough. Becuase when he breaks and axle he has to pay for it no matter what. Ford could care less they are not warrantying it Talk to dealer and before you buy your next truck do your homework


Well you must be right. After all you are "MrPlow2011" and all. Funny, another truck we were looking at was a 05 SD with a diesel that had a 6000k rated front axle and a 7000k rated rear axle (said it right on the sticker on the door) had the same exact axle part number's as our 06 SD with a 5.4L gasser AND our 05 SD 6.0L diesel.


----------



## Too Stroked

I highly recommend thhis thread to anybody who (mistakenly) believes that food fights ended in Junior High School.  Other than a couple of places where actual facts have crept in, it's been great!


----------



## nickjr000

I agree +1


----------



## Brian Young

Too Stroked;1273530 said:


> I highly recommend thhis thread to anybody who (mistakenly) believes that food fights ended in Junior High School.  Other than a couple of places where actual facts have crept in, it's been great!


LOL, your right. I admit, proud or not I am a participant,lol. Its just irritating reading comments like his as if our years of experience and knowledge is all B.S. cuz we have nothing better to do than post junk on here. They need to make a "trolling" forum in here for guys like him. Thumbs Up


----------



## Chris112lee

1olddogtwo;1273484 said:


> The front axle is the same from ball jiont to ball joint on the 250 to 550. The frames up front are the same.


Thats not true either. The f450 and f550 have a thicker axle tube 1/2" comapred to 3/8" IIRC, though its impossible to tell the difference just looking at them. It is reffered to as the "super" dana 60.


----------



## ultimate plow

MrPLow2011;1273202 said:


> If I were you I wouldnt listen to anyone on this board. Talk to your dealer and see what they say. I just tried to build a diesel and no plow prep package is offered. So I think you are in same boat as the the 2nd gen Dodge ownrers. They said yes at first and then saw all the problems and said no more plows. That went on for 3 years. It changed monthly if you could put a plow on a diesel, No one on this board is going to pay for your repairs after ford says no. So dont listen to a guy that buys a 6.0 and hangs a 9ft of the front of it becuase he thinks uping the springs is good enough. Becuase when he breaks and axle he has to pay for it no matter what. Ford could care less they are not warrantying it Talk to dealer and before you buy your next truck do your homework


BTW, been running 8.5 and 9 PRO+'s straight and V, off 250/350s for years. All 03-08 superduty diesel pickups. Also heaped snowex 8500s. Take care of maintenace truck will take care of you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here's my 2011 window sticker.

To the OP, been reading on this and other sights and dont ever recall ford throwing their product owner under the bus about having the plow package or not. Not saying that it does happen, but ever if of that.

I buy a new super duty every two years or so, some have had to it, some didn't. Three things are in the package. The 6000 springs, heavy alt and the cooling fan. I'm not sure the fan if the fan is needed on the 2011's or not anymore.

EXAMPLE:
Back in 2005 when Ford came out with tow command, at first you couldn't get it if it didnt come with the truck. They finally came out a kit and Ford started doing factory parts. These Kits are are backed 100% by Ford. If a Ford dealer installs Ford Parts, its covered coast to coast. now if they do a lift kit or something like that, your on your own with that dealer


----------



## tjctransport

i bet they told you they could only put a 7.5 foot plow on it because they had dozens of 7.5 footers laying around they could not sell, and figured lets bullsheit this guy into buying one.


----------



## nickjr000

tjctransport;1273582 said:


> i bet they told you they could only put a 7.5 foot plow on it because they had dozens of 7.5 footers laying around they could not sell, and figured lets bullsheit this guy into buying one.


Fisher and boss website say a 7.5' max, nothing to do with the dealer


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Chris112lee;1273536 said:


> Thats not true either. The f450 and f550 have a thicker axle tube 1/2" comapred to 3/8" IIRC, though its impossible to tell the difference just looking at them. It is reffered to as the "super" dana 60.


Your right, I'm wrong, I was thinking the F 350 dually. yes the dana super 60 is on the 450/550


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nickjr000;1273651 said:


> Fisher and boss website say a 7.5' max, nothing to do with the dealer


really, the all must have changed since this am.

western allows the wideout

fisher allows the xls

boss allows the vxt 9.2

show me a heavier plow besides the 8611


----------



## nickjr000

1olddogtwo;1273741 said:


> really, the all must have changed since this am.
> 
> western allows the wideout
> 
> fisher allows the xls
> 
> boss allows the vxt 9.2
> 
> show me a heavier plow besides the 8611


Then your not entering the right info. Your probably using the 6000# FGAWR and not the 5600#

Here is what the truck has. Trust me i did it 50 x. Comes up for a 7.5 blade max on fishers site

2011, FORD, F250 SUPER DUTY.

The vehicle has a 4x4 drive train, Crew Cab body style, 6.8 Box foot box, 6.7L D engine type, 5600 minimum FGAWR, 6100 minimum RGAWR, 10000 minimum GVWR, and H13 headlamp type.


----------



## JK-Plow

When I check the plow match, I too see only a 7 1/2 ft plow. The only thing that can be done for a bigger plow is to change the front springs.


----------



## nickjr000

JK-Plow;1273862 said:


> When I check the plow match, I too see only a 7 1/2 ft plow. The only thing that can be done for a bigger plow is to change the front springs.


 Exactly right


----------



## gtmustang00

On my 06 i swapped my 6000lb springs for 7000lb springs. That's what i'd do if your going to swap springs. They come on 550's.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Running the 9' Pro Plus w/Wings. Doesn't drop more than 1/2" when I lift the plow. This thing has more power than I know what to do with and I came from Dodges with the Cummins. Glad I changed ships and bought a truck (mostly) made in the USA!!!ussmileyflag


----------



## MrPLow2011

I never bashed the Ford. even sad i liked the look of it. Just saying dont ask advice on this board about putting a plow that is larger than allowed when talking about a brand new truck. The only person he can ask is his dealer. They will be doind warranty work.


----------



## nickjr000

Dodge Plow Pwr;1273984 said:


> Running the 9' Pro Plus w/Wings. Doesn't drop more than 1/2" when I lift the plow. This thing has more power than I know what to do with and I came from Dodges with the Cummins. Glad I changed ships and bought a truck (mostly) made in the USA!!!ussmileyflag


Do u know what front springs u have? What model n year truck?


----------



## nickjr000

MrPLow2011;1274044 said:


> I never bashed the Ford. even sad i liked the look of it. Just saying dont ask advice on this board about putting a plow that is larger than allowed when talking about a brand new truck. The only person he can ask is his dealer. They will be doind warranty work.


Like i said, do u read the posts? Make sure u read all of them. I never asked advise of putting too big of a plow on the truck. Nor did i ever think or suggest it. I said it was only rated for a 7'6" Blade and i have to get the prep package to get a bigger blade. Again the dealer is installing the prep package so im under warranty. Point of post was to see what the prep package included, Thanks again though


----------



## ultimate plow

Its good the dealers swapping them out for you. If I was you Id of just bought a true 2.5 or 3" leveling kit.


----------



## nickjr000

ultimate plow;1274110 said:


> Its good the dealers swapping them out for you. If I was you Id of just bought a true 2.5 or 3" leveling kit.


The leveling kit doesnt increase the weight of the front end though. Just the ride height. Ill b getting them also though


----------



## MrPLow2011

nickjr000;1274099 said:


> Like i said, do u read the posts? Make sure u read all of them. I never asked advise of putting too big of a plow on the truck. Nor did i ever think or suggest it. I said it was only rated for a 7'6" Blade and i have to get the prep package to get a bigger blade. Again the dealer is installing the prep package so im under warranty. Point of post was to see what the prep package included, Thanks again though


Have you read the post of people telling you to put 8.6v or a 9.6v and you wont have any issues? But you know something . Now that i read these posts again they are right put a Fisher XLS on it. You should be fine


----------



## MrPLow2011

nickjr000;1272976 said:


> All excited to put a plow on the new truck i just bought and i go on fisher and boss site and both r telling me the same thing, Its only rated for a 7'6" plow? Totally bummed now. Wanted to put a 8'6' power v on it. Actually im sickened. All this cause it has the 5600 front axle n not the 6000. Never even considered this when i bought the truck. Just figured its a diesel f250, ford tough and it can handle pretty much any plow. I guess not so. Any chance ford just underrates their trucks and im safe with the bigger plow? Im putting the timberens on anyway but that doesnt help the axle weight


Ok let me see. Did I read this right? You want to put a plow on bigger than recomended?



Brian Young;1272998 said:


> All the axles are the same!!! Yes the only difference is the front coil spring. We just went through this when we bought a 05 SD Powerstroke and the front was only rated at 4800lbs. The dealer checked part number's from our 06 which has the plow prep. and everything from the axles to the front hubs to the brakes were all the same. I'm ordering 6600lb front coils for it come fall, I kind of enjoy the ride now,lol. Springs are around 85 bucks a piece at a dealer and they pay about 1.5hrs to install. Good luck finding a plow dealer to install it tho. Even after explaining this to or local Fisher dealer he still said I can't do it. I'm planning on hanging a 8.6 Extreme SS V blade and adding wings for next season. You'll be fine, our 06 F250 5.4L only had 5200lb springs and we have a 8.6 Extreme V on it, I've since swapped out for 6000lb springs but no problems before.


Here is a Ford owner recomending a larger plow than is allowed



exmark1;1273001 said:


> I wouldn't worry about the truck handling it, but you may have a warranty issue since you didn't get the plow prep with the heavy springs


Someone that read your post and points out same thing I did



erkoehler;1273015 said:


> An 8'2" or 9'2" boss v plow would be great on that truck!


Yet another Ford owner giving advice on a larger recomended plow



nickjr000;1274099 said:


> Like i said, do u read the posts? Make sure u read all of them. I never asked advise of putting too big of a plow on the truck. Nor did i ever think or suggest it. I said it was only rated for a 7'6" Blade and i have to get the prep package to get a bigger blade. Again the dealer is installing the prep package so im under warranty. Point of post was to see what the prep package included, Thanks again though


Hmmm Did I read those posts?? Do you even remeber your OP 

Good luck with your truck. Hope all works out well with new motor and oversized plow. Not being sarcastic. I want one and would like to move my 8ft Blade over to one


----------



## gtmustang00

Put whatever blade you want on it. I run a 9 on my 06 srw and i'm going to a 9.5v next year. Front end is fine.


----------



## nickjr000

Mods can close. Have all the input i need from mr plow xysport


----------



## DIRISHMAN

nickjr000;1274126 said:


> The leveling kit doesnt increase the weight of the front end though. Just the ride height. Ill b getting them also though


Absolutley correct, When you get add a leaf or leveling kit or what ever you what to call it. All it does is raise the height of the rig and make it sit LEVEL. HENCE LEVELING KIT. It does not increase the over all spring ratio. Like it was said only was to truely acomplish this is to replace the complete spring set up with heavier spring. 6.000 to say 7000 or what ever is needed. On the other hand if you go to big and heavey you run the risk of braking or bending the axle tubes over time. then a complete axle and spring swap is neccesary.If I am correct


----------



## MrPLow2011

nickjr000;1274380 said:


> Mods can close. Have all the input i need from mr plow xysport


I see you are new to site. I am not trying to flame your posts. But if you go over to Chevy you will see guys complaing there frames cracked and Chevy will not cover because they had a plow on it. Now if you want to know what I would do. Have the 7.6 installed and sell it. Then buy a Used off truck set up. When you have a warranty issue make sure plow is off. And if they question size break out the reciept for your 7.6ft. Hell have them install it.
But hey its you 40k+ and if you want to gamble go right ahead. But keep in mind Fords have issues with wheel bearings failing early and a huge plow will void warranty.


----------



## MrPLow2011

Oh and Nickjr its a forum and you asked for opinions. I am sorry you dont like mine. But I am sure other people agree with me. And others will tell you I am wrong. But like my first post stated. Your dealer is the only opinion you should take


----------



## wizardsr

MrPLow2011;1274601 said:


> Oh and Nickjr its a forum and you asked for opinions. I am sorry you dont like mine. But I am sure other people agree with me. And others will tell you I am wrong. But like my first post stated. Your dealer is the only opinion you should take


----------



## Stik208




----------



## MrPLow2011

Read this post

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=45749


----------



## Tony350

Mr. Plow have you missed the point, he said he is having the dealer install the plow prep package on his truck. The entire truck with or without the plow package is the same other than the springs alterantor and cooling fan. So by adding the plow package he will be able to hang a bigger plow on it. As stated before the axle is the same just the springs are different as are the frame and all steering components. So if his dealer will stand behind it what would the problem be?


----------



## tjctransport

and on top of that, ford never said it could only have a 7.5 plow on it. the plow sites say that. there is a big difference.


----------



## MrPLow2011

Tony350;1274940 said:


> Mr. Plow have you missed the point, he said he is having the dealer install the plow prep package on his truck. The entire truck with or without the plow package is the same other than the springs alterantor and cooling fan. So by adding the plow package he will be able to hang a bigger plow on it. As stated before the axle is the same just the springs are different as are the frame and all steering components. So if his dealer will stand behind it what would the problem be?


No I think you missed it. All the plow sites say largest is 7.6 he canhang off it and plow prep required!!!! So no he cant hang a XLS off it or even a 8ft hd with out risking the voiding warranty. Re-read entire post and then use Ematch and see what you can hang off it

And no its not a big difference. Dealers can void your warranty for oversized tires. Hanging a plow that is over there recomended axle rating will void warranty

But once again. The members of Plow site are going to join together and pay his repair bills if its not covered.


----------



## nickjr000

Tony350;1274940 said:


> Mr. Plow have you missed the point, he said he is having the dealer install the plow prep package on his truck. The entire truck with or without the plow package is the same other than the springs alterantor and cooling fan. So by adding the plow package he will be able to hang a bigger plow on it. As stated before the axle is the same just the springs are different as are the frame and all steering components. So if his dealer will stand behind it what would the problem be?


correct. Because when i add the plow prep it adds the 6000# springs instead of the 5600#, then its good for any plow


----------



## nickjr000

MrPLow2011;1275362 said:


> No I think you missed it. All the plow sites say largest is 7.6 he canhang off it and plow prep required!!!! So no he cant hang a XLS off it or even a 8ft hd with out risking the voiding warranty. Re-read entire post and then use Ematch and see what you can hang off it
> 
> And no its not a big difference. Dealers can void your warranty for oversized tires. Hanging a plow that is over there recomended axle rating will void warranty
> 
> But once again. The members of Plow site are going to join together and pay his repair bills if its not covered.


WRONG!!!!! Boss allows a bigger plow with the 5600# springs , Only fisher is 7'6" And WRONG!!!!! when u add the plow prep it ups the springs to the next higher rating, and they r 6000#


----------



## nickjr000

Beating a dead horse here anyway xysport


----------



## wizardsr

Guess I should just sell all my overweight blizzards off my Ford trucks because according to "MrPlow", I might void a worthless piece of paper that isn't even worth wiping my ass with in the middle of the night when my truck breaks. Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

wizardsr;1275447 said:


> Guess I should just sell all my overweight blizzards off my Ford trucks because according to "MrPlow", I might void a worthless piece of paper that isn't even worth wiping my ass with in the middle of the night when my truck breaks. Thumbs Up


Way to go:laughing: I love conversation like this


----------



## bsharp704

I say go for it, i had an 06 F250 with the 6.0 in it and hung a 9-2 V off the front and a 14' ebling off the back. I had no problems, i also was carefull with the truck when going over obsticals. I plowed with that truck and plow set up for 4 years. I now have an 04 F350 and an 08 Ram 3500 both with diesels running the same plow set up, the one tons do handle the plows a little better than the 3/4 ton but not enough to make me not buy another 3/4 ton. Just my two cents.


----------



## 02powerstroke

Just like to add that a 7.6HD weights 637LBS and a 9ftHD weights 745LBS so 108LBS difference O freaking no. How is ford going to give you warranty problems? do you think they are going to come to your shop and measure your plow?


----------



## abbe

just to comment on what mr plow said, my truck eats wheel bearing.


----------



## wizardsr

abbe;1321583 said:


> just to comment on what mr plow said, my truck eats wheel bearing.


He's talking a 2011, not a 2000. The early SD's were hard on wheel bearings, regardless of whether they had a plow or not. The bearings have been improved since. I have an 05 with 125k on it, plowed with a blizzard 8611lp since day one, and it still has it's original front wheel bearings.


----------



## s. donato

just to add some fuel to the fire ;-)

i am in a similar boat just bought a 04 CCSB F350 and it has the 5200 front end and biggest plow i am allowed to put on in its current condition is a 8.6 Pro(~689lbs). but if i change the front springs then i am hoping i can put on a Snoway 29R(705lbs). 

my issue is i needed a Crew Cab and my understanding is that ford will not make a crewcab with a plow prep package - at least from what i have been told by the dealer. however i see a bunch of them on here with pretty big plows hanging on them ;-)


----------



## wizardsr

s. donato;1321710 said:


> just to add some fuel to the fire ;-)
> 
> i am in a similar boat just bought a 04 CCSB F350 and it has the 5200 front end and biggest plow i am allowed to put on in its current condition is a 8.6 Pro(~689lbs). but if i change the front springs then i am hoping i can put on a Snoway 29R(705lbs).
> 
> my issue is i needed a Crew Cab and my understanding is that ford will not make a crewcab with a plow prep package - at least from what i have been told by the dealer. however i see a bunch of them on here with pretty big plows hanging on them ;-)


Heck, you could hang an 1100lb 8611lp on that thing! Thumbs Up The 99-04's are perfect candidates for front air bags; and the left spring design, with the front spring mount at the front of the frame, prevents the frame cracking that's occurring on the 05 and new super duties.


----------



## Marek

What frame craking on the 05 and up trucks ? Have never seen a ford frame crack , seen a few bent after very hard hits .


----------



## wizardsr

Marek;1322194 said:


> What frame craking on the 05 and up trucks ? Have never seen a ford frame crack , seen a few bent after very hard hits .


They crack right in front of the coil spring perch. Instead of the stress from the weight of the plow being distributed over the front of the frame, it's all concentrated there instead of across the leafs on the older trucks. I tried to take a pic of my 05 when it cracked, but my cell phone camera sucks in low light. Not too hard to fix, had to jack the front of the truck to pinch it back together, weld it, and plate it.


----------



## gtmustang00

Hmm i've never heard of this frame cracking before. Was it a 1 ton dump? What plow? Miles?


----------



## wizardsr

gtmustang00;1322322 said:


> Hmm i've never heard of this frame cracking before. Was it a 1 ton dump? What plow? Miles?


05 F350 Crew Cab Short Box V10, with a Blizzard 8611lp. About 100k on it when it happened. Seems to happen more with the PH1 blizzards due to the mount design.


----------



## Tbrothers

I just went to the ford website and built a truck if you want the snow plow prep you have to select 3.55 for your gears. If you go with the 3.31's it won't give you the opion for the snow plow prep.


----------



## wizardsr

Tbrothers;1327501 said:


> I just went to the ford website and built a truck if you want the snow plow prep you have to select 3.55 for your gears. If you go with the 3.31's it won't give you the opion for the snow plow prep.


Tbrothers in Farmington? Is that you Travis? :waving:


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss

Brian Young;1273014 said:


> BTW, "plow prep" is heavier duty front springs and a 140 amp alternator, thats it.


 Diesels get a 200 amp... 140 is standard on gas ford superduties i thought?

Yeah even with 5600lb springs, you'll have no problems running a 9'2" VXT or whatever you want on the front of it, it literally only sits an inch lower than a 6000lb front spring axle rating on a f350 , and still sits an inch taller than a dually 4x4 f350 does so your already higher than a truck that they will tell you it "CAN" work on fine.


----------



## Brian Young

OMG! Is this still going on,lol I ended up installing 7k front springs and a 8.6 Extreme V SS and it carries it just fine on the ride home from the dealer,lol. I wonder what he ended up getting?


----------



## Tbrothers

wizardsr;1327765 said:


> Tbrothers in Farmington? Is that you Travis? :waving:


Dang you figured it out ussmileyflag


----------



## wizardsr

Tbrothers;1329465 said:


> Dang you figured it out ussmileyflag


Wont be too long now and you'll get to see my shiny new ride! Thumbs Up


----------



## Stuffdeer

As I stated earlier...I have a Boss 9'2" Vxt on my 2011 F250 Ext Cab w/ plow prep. 

Both the boss website AND my dealer said I could put this plow on the truck. It handles it amazingly....only drops 3/4"


----------



## DIRISHMAN

wizardsr;1329716 said:


> Wont be too long now and you'll get to see my shiny new ride! Thumbs Up


So Wiz when is the new rig comin ????/ Hopefully before the Snow


----------



## wizardsr

DIRISHMAN;1332554 said:


> So Wiz when is the new rig comin ????/ Hopefully before the Snow


I was referring to my F550 and new smith spreader. Travis works at my salt supplier, runs the big loader, and occasionally the small loader (and he's a very good operator I might add!).


----------



## Pinky Demon

Im still chuckling over the fact that he's worried about rear axle ratio when his motor displaces 400 HP / 800 lb. ft. :laughing:


----------



## tuna

Pinky Demon;1333983 said:


> Im still chuckling over the fact that he's worried about rear axle ratio when his motor displaces 400 HP / 800 lb. ft. :laughing:


I`m laughing over the fact that you said displaces and not produces.:laughing:

It displaces 6.7 litres.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

tuna;1335497 said:


> I`m laughing over the fact that you said displaces and not produces.:laughing:
> 
> It displaces 6.7 litres.


hey hey hey DISPLACE ,THISPLACE,DATPLACE WHAT EVER MAKE YA HAPPY:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pinky Demon

tuna;1335497 said:


> I`m laughing over the fact that you said displaces and not produces.:laughing:
> 
> It displaces 6.7 litres.


Well whoop-de-fu*king-do. I'll make sure my Automotive Technology textbook is close at hand before posting any more in your presence.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pinky Demon;1335718 said:


> Well whoop-de-fu*king-do. I'll make sure my Automotive Technology textbook is close at hand before posting any more in your presence.


:::laughing: WAY TO GO PINK, I STILL SUPPORT YOUR CAUSE


----------



## Pinky Demon

DIRISHMAN;1335987 said:


> :::laughing: WAY TO GO PINK, I STILL SUPPORT YOUR CAUSE


I'm glad, cause I don't remember what that cause was. :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

uuuuUUUUUMMMMMM Cause you always finish what the other @#$%@#$%% START:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pinky Demon

DIRISHMAN;1336621 said:


> uuuuUUUUUMMMMMM Cause you always finish what the other @#$%@#$%% START:laughing::laughing:


Oh. :laughing:

Must be the Irish in me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pinky Demon;1337398 said:


> Oh. :laughing:
> 
> Must be the Irish in me.


Well then Pink slaint'e ya:laughing:


----------

